# Is Sikh Philosophy Different From Sikh Religion ?



## hps62 (Jun 28, 2006)

Dear Veerji 

SSAKAL


I have a question for you all.

Is Sikh philosophy and  religion

1 ) Same , 
2 ) Different , or   is it 
3 ) Inspired from Sikh religion.

If it is different then the question is

What is the difference ?

What is the role of Sikh philosophy ?

love

hps62 :star:


----------



## Lionchild (Jul 2, 2006)

more or less inspired by sikhi, we have been given informaton, now we try to find out what it means and how it can be applied.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jul 11, 2006)

hps62 said:
			
		

> Dear Veerji
> 
> SSAKAL
> 
> ...


 
Sikhism is based on Timeles or eternal truths that have existed from the dawn of time.

If you see refernces to God in Sikhism, he/she is referred to as Time/Timeless, Beyond Space and Time, The Ultimate Teacher etc etc.


----------



## hps62 (Jul 13, 2006)

I feel we have  not adequately discussed the  role of Sikh philosophy viv a  viz  the Sikh religion.
love
hps62


----------



## akshay (Jul 30, 2006)

i feel that sikh philosophy is inspired from sikh religion and i believe that it through someones very belief in sikhism that this websute was created


----------



## hps62 (Jul 31, 2006)

I also subscribe to the same view.

Sikh religion is not same as sikh philosophy.

If it was the same then we run the risk of getting into a trap of time wrap as some worlds religion find them self in.

So what are the points that sikh religion can inspire its philosopher.

Iguess two points comes to one readily.

1 ) First dont be scared even if bulk of people dont agree with your view point. If you are right then truth shall prevail even if youa are hopelessly outnumbered.

2 ) Dont be a ritualistic.

3) Travel extensively the universe like the way our Gurus did.

4 ) believer that all humans are one and there is only one God  who  is called by different names


love

hps62


----------



## skeptik (Sep 9, 2006)

hps, you are wrong.


----------



## kaur-1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru ji Ki Fateh

In brief: The word "religion" is an english word and as far as I know, this word is not used in Sikhi. 

I am pretty sure Sikhi uses the word "*Dharam*". The heading should therefore be rephrased. 

* Sikhi is a "way of life".*

Dictionary: Philosophy: _*"a precept, or set of precepts, beliefs, principles, or aims, underlying somebody’s practice or conduct"*_


Sikh "philosophy" is listed below:



_Source: The Sikhism Home Page: Sikh Religious Philosophy_

 




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sikh          Religious Philosophy*[/FONT] 
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Realization of Truth      is higher than all else.
    Higher still is Truthful Living." (Guru Nanak, Sri Rag)[/FONT]_

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* There            is only one God, he is the Creator, Sustainer and Destroyer.[/FONT]* 
                                          [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_"You are the            Creator, O Lord, the Unknowable. You created the Universe of diverse            kinds, colours and qualities. You know your own Creation. All this is            your Play." (Guru Nanak, Var Majh)_[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "The Formless            Supreme Being abides in the Realm of Eternity. Over His creation He            casts His glance of grace. In that Realm are contained all the continents            and the universes, Exceeding in number all count. Of creation worlds            upon worlds abide therein; All obedient to His will; He watches over            them in bliss, And has each constantly in mind." (Guru Nanak, Japji)            

_[/FONT]         *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *God cannot take human form.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "He neither            has father, nor mother, nor sons nor brothers." (Guru Nanak, Maru) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Burnt be the            mouth that asserts, the Lord takes birth. He is neither born nor dies;            neither enters birth nor departs. All pervasive is Nanaks Lord." (Guru            Arjan Dev, Raga Bhairon) _[/FONT]         
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]** **The goal of human life is to break the cycle of birth's and deaths            and merge with God. This can be accomplished by following the teachings            of the Guru, meditation on the Holy Name and performance of acts of            service and charity.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ Without devotion            to the Name Divine is birth in the world gone waste. Such consume poison,            poisonous their utterance; Without devotion to the Name, without gain            they die, and after death in transmigration wander." (Guru Nanak, Raga            Bhairon) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "True life            is life in God, contemplation on the Name and the society of the saints"            (Guru Arjan Dev, Dhanasari) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "I shall merge            in the Lord like the water in the sea and the wave in the stream. The            soul will merge in God and like air I shall look upon all alike. Then            why shall I come again? The coming and going is under the Will of the            Lord and Realising This Will, I shall merge in the Lord" (Bhagat Kabir,            Maru) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "The disciple            of the True Guru (God) dwells upon the Lord through the teaching of            the Guru and all his sins are washed away" (Guru Ram Das, Var Gauri)            _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Our service            in the world gets us a seat in the Court of the Lord" (Guru Nanak, Sri            Rag) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "One known            as disciple of the holy Perceptor must, rising at dawn, on the Name            Divine meditate" (Guru Ram Das, Raga Gauri) _[/FONT]         
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]** **The five cardinal vices are; Kam (lust), Krodh (anger), Lobh (greed),            Moh (worldly attachment) and Ahankar (pride). If one can overcome these,            they will achieve salvation.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Five thieves            who live within this body are lust, anger, greed, attachment and ego.            They rob us of ambrosia, but the egocentrics do not understand it and            no one listens to their cries" (Guru Amar Das, Sorath) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "I am in the            Refuge of the Lord; Bless me, O Lord with your Grace, so that the lust,            anger, greed, attachment and ego may be destroyed" (Guru Arjan Dev,            Gauri Sukhmani) 

_[/FONT]         * [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Narm Marg; emphasizes daily devotion to the remembrance of God.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Meditation            of the Lord is the highest of the deeds, through which myriads obtain            release, through which the thirst (of desires) is quenched, through            which one becomes all knowing, through which the fear of death goes            away, through which all the desires are fulfilled, through which the            dirt of the mind is cleansed and the Nectar of the Name of God is absorbed            in the mind" (Guru Nanak, Gauri Sukhmani) _[/FONT]         
    [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
* *Rejection of all forms of blind rituals such as fasting, religious            vegetarianism, pilgrimages, superstions, yoga, as well as any form of            idol worship.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Let good conduct            be thy fasting." (Guru Nanak, Var Majh) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "You keep the            fast to please Allah, but slay life for your relish..But you do not            reflect on the Lord, Who is within you" (Bhagat Kabir, Asa) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Only fools            argue whether to eat meat or not. They don't understand truth nor do            they meditate on it. Who can define what is meat and what is plant?            Who knows where the sin lies, being a vegetarian or a non vegetarian?"            (Guru Nanak, Var Malar) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "The world            is in agony because of the filth of ego, the word is filthy because            of duality; The filth of ego cannot be washed away, even if one bathes            at one hundred holy places." (Guru Amar Das, Sri Raga) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "They go to            holy places for a bath, Their minds are impure and bodies are like thieves;            If by bath their dirt drops down, they got on themselves twice as much            dirt and ego." (Guru Nanak, Var Suhi) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Whosover controls            the mind, he is a pilgrim" (Guru Arjan Dev, Maru Solhe) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "You calculate            the auspicious moments, but do not realise, That God is far above the            effects of these auspicious moments." (Guru Nanak, Ramkali) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Good omens            and ill omens stick to him Who does not remember the Lord." (Guru Arjan            Dev, Asa)_[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "The way to            true yoga is found by dwelling in God and remaining detached in the            midst of worldly attachments." (Guru Nanak, Suhi)) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Pandits are            busy studying Puranas, Yogis are busy in yogic meditations; Sannyasis            are intoxicated with ego, Tapsis are intoxicated with secrets of Tapas;            All are intoxicated, none is awake, With them are thieves robbing them."            (Bhagat Kabir, Basant) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Five are the            Muslim prayers; five their appointed hours, Five their names. These            be the true prayers: The first is Truth, the second is lawful earning            and the third is to beg the Graces of God for all, The fourth is the            right intention in the mind and the fifth is the praise of the Lord."            (Guru Nanak, Var Majh) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "He reads the            holy books with commentaries, He does not remember God, his way of living            is not flowless. He instructs and makes other people firm, But does            not practise, whatever he says. Understand the substance of the Vedas,            O Pandit!" (Guru Arjan Dev, Ramkali) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "The stone            he calls his god, in the end, drowns him with itself... Know that a            boat of stone carries one not across" (Guru Arjan Dev, Suhi) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "The stone            neither speaks nor gives anything. Therefore its service is fruitless            and its worship is of no avail." (Bhagat Kabir, Bhairo) _[/FONT]         
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
* [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Normal Family life (Grasth) is encouraged, celibacy or renunciation            of the world is not necessary to achieve salvation. The devotee must            live in the world yet keep his mind pure. He must be a soldier, a scholar,            a saint.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Beauteous            lady! hast not heard with thy ears, To the husband's home must thou            come, nor for ever canst thou in the parental home abide" (Guru Nanak,            Sri Rag) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "I that in            the parents home on the Lord meditated, In the husband's home bliss            have found. Blessed is the entire life of such." (Guru Ram Das, Sri            Rag) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Those known            as celibates knowing not the right device, discard house and home."            (Guru Nanak, Asa) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Forsaking            the household, one's mind took him to the forest, but it could not get            peace even for a moment; but when it sought the refuge of the Saint            of the Lord, its wanderings ceased and it returned to its own home.            One abandoned his relatives and became a Sannyasi, but the craving of            the mind did not cease. One's desires are not finished without the Word            of the Guru, which alone can bring peace. When hatred for the world            wells up in ones mind, he becomes a naked recluse, but the mind wanders            ceaselessly and these wanderings do not end his desires, but when he            meets the saints, he reaches the House of Mercy. Siddhas learn numerous            Yogic poses; but their mind only after miraculous powers yearns. Thereby            comes not to them fulfilment, content and peace of mind." (Guru Ram            Das, Bilaval) _[/FONT]         

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Sikh Holy Book (Guru Granth Sahib) is the perpetual Guru, there            is no place in Sikhism for a living Guru today.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "The bani is            the preceptor and the preceptor is the bani, All the nectars are present            in the bani: If the faithful follows the bani of the preceptor, The            preceptor himself helps him in the realisation of his ideal." (Guru            Ram Das, Nat) _[/FONT]         

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sikhism rejects all distinctions of caste, creed, race or sex.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "All are created            from the seed of God. There is the same clay in the whole world, the            potter (God) makes many kinds of pots." (Guru Amar Das, Bhairo) _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "Recognise            the light (of God) and do not ask for the caste, There is no caste in            the next world." (Guru Nanak, Asa) _[/FONT]         

*  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Guru's stressed the full equality of women, rejecting female            infanticide, sati (wife burning), permitting widow remarriage and rejects            purdah (women wearing veils).*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "We are born            of woman, we are conceived in the womb of woman, we are engaged and            married to woman. We make friendship with woman and the lineage continued            because of woman. When one woman dies, we take another one, we are bound            with the world through woman. Why should we talk ill of her, who gives            birth to kings? The woman is born from woman; there is none without            her. Only the One True Lord is without woman" (Guru Nanak, Var Asa)            _[/FONT]         
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_ "They cannot            be called satis, who burn themselves with their dead husbands. They            can only be called satis, if they bear the shock of separation. They            may also be known as satis, who live with character and contentment            and always show veneration to their husbands by remembering them." (Guru            Amar Das, Var Suhi) _[/FONT]         

            [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]** **Honest labour and work (Kirat Karna) are the approved way of living            ones life. It is considered honourable to earn ones daily bread through            honest work and not by begging or dishonest means.*[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_"He who eats            what he earns through his earnest labour and from his hand gives something            in charity; he alone, O Nanak, knows the true way of life" (Guru Nanak            Dev, Rag Sarang, pg. 1245)_[/FONT] 

            [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]** Vand Chhakna, sharing with others is also a social responsibility.            The individual is expected to help others in need through charity.*[/FONT] 

* *   *            [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Seva, community service is also an intergral part of Sikhism. The            free community kitchen (langar) found at every gurdwara and open to            people of all religions is one expression of this community service.* [/FONT]


----------



## Nim_23 (Nov 10, 2006)

This is what I gathered from: From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Don't know if it answers ur question though..

*Sikhism* (IPA: ['siːkɪz(ə)m] (help·info) or ['sɪk-] (info); Punjabi: ਸਿੱਖੀ, _sikkhī_, IPA: ['sɪk.kʰiː] (info)) is a religion that began in sixteenth century Northern India with the teachings of Nanak and nine successive human gurus. This system of religious philosophy and expression has been traditionally known as the Gurmat (literally _the teachings of the gurus_) or the Sikh Dharma. _Sikhism_ comes from the word _Sikh_, which in turn comes from the Sanskrit root _śiṣya_ meaning "disciple" or "learner", or _śikṣa_ meaning "instruction."[1][2] Sikhism is the fifth-largest organised religion in the world.
The principal belief in Sikhism is faith in one God—_Vāhigurū_—represented using the sacred symbol of _ēk ōaṅkār_. Sikhism advocates the pursuit of salvation through disciplined, personal meditation on the name and message of God. The followers of Sikhism are ordained to follow the teachings of the ten Sikh gurus, or enlightened leaders, as well as the holy scripture—the _Gurū Granth Sāhib_—which includes the selected works of many authors from diverse socioeconomic and religious backgrounds. The text was decreed by Guru Gobind Singh, the tenth guru, as the final guru of the Khalsa Panth. Sikhism's traditions and teachings are distinctly associated with the history, society and culture of the Punjab.
Adherents of Sikhism are known as Sikhs (_students_ or _disciples_) and number over 23 million across the world. However, most Sikhs live in the state of Punjab in India; prior to partition, millions of Sikhs lived in what is now the Punjab province of Pakistan.

The *Sikh religious philosophy* is covered in great detail in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib, the Sikh holy text. Detailed guidance is given to the follower on how to conduct his/her life so that peace and salvation can be obtained. The holy text outlines the positive actions that one must take to make progress in the evolution of the person. One must remember the Creator at all times – it reminds the follower that the “soul is on loan from God, who is ever merciful,” and that the follower must dedicate their life to all good causes - to help make this life more worthwhile.


----------



## kaur-1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh,

Dear Nim_23, Just a note to let you know that "Sikhiwiki" is more reliable and better regulated for Sikhi article's. 

Main Page - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Is Sikh philosophy different from Sikh religion ?* 

SSA ji
In my humble opinion.......
No. Sikh religion cannot be different from Sikh Philosophy. Sikh religion is based on Sikh Philosophy. It is the Philosophy that sets the rules for the religion you cannot seperate them. Religion should thus be view as "a way of life".


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 8, 2007)

EMA ji

i agree to your second line. Sikh religion is inspired by sikh philosophy. 

philosophy doesnot set rules... philosophy poses questions of what is and what may be, it assists a seeker.

a religion sets rules, boundaries.It is also termed as faith because it demands it.

hence a religion/faith is quite different from philosophy.

if i may take liberty to quote Spinoza,

_"Philosophy has no end in view save truth; faith looks for nothing but obedience and piety."_


bet we also have to agree that though religion and philosophy are distinct, it does not mean that they are entirely separate. Because they both address many of the same issues, it isn’t uncommon for a person to be engaged in both religion and philosophy simultaneously. 

this is my humble opinion...
Kaur ji

u made a valid point.

religion is an english word..

Dharam is a sanskrit word..and its roots are defined as "right" or "duty"  or the universal laws or "voice of conscience"

it is the closest the eastern philosophy goes to define itself.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 8, 2007)

kaur-1 said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh,
> 
> Dear Nim_23, Just a note to let you know that "Sikhiwiki" is more reliable and better regulated for Sikhi article's.
> 
> Main Page - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.


 
I disagree.

sikhiwiki is a terrible site.........one of their editors Hari Singh is a total fanatic.....he only wishes to put Sant Mat view on that site.

Main Page - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia. should be boycotted by all Sikhs.

One of the best sites for sikh information I have come across is Untitled Document.


----------

